# SWF Terrible for caps!! Help!



## Slimboy16 (Jan 16, 2018)

Ok, I have a Single head SWF machine and all I do is hats.
SWF might be good for flats but hats it has a really tough time doing them like REALLY tough time, should've bought the Barudan but that's a different topic.
My problem with the SWF is that It cant seem to be able to stitch about half inch from the brim and I've seen other machines do it with out any problems. Everytime it gets close to the half inch from brim the thread frays and breaks, EVERY TIME!.
I will post a video of this later. Any suggestions? I cant go higher because i use logos at about 2.125" any taller than that and the arm where the needle plate sits starts pushing the hat from under, which distorts the log and thats another problem for a different topic.
Bottom line SFW has me less than impress or maybe is just me the operator, over all quality is ok. Anyone outhere doing hats with an SFW that has some tips??? HELP!


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

we have an swf and it does great on caps. i'm full-time digitizer, but my husband runs the machine. he says to make sure you're pulling the headband thing out...make sure you're not sewing on it. 

i can tell you that having a design digitized for caps makes all the difference as well. 

if you want to do the video, i'll have it watch it and see what he thinks. if you want to send me the file, i can tell you if i see anything un-cap-worthy.


----------



## learner (Dec 27, 2009)

in my barudan elite pro i can go 2.55" on caps.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You really have to pull them tight but yes, SWF is difficult with hats.


----------



## waderain (Jan 31, 2011)

sounds like your cap frame driver is set to high. Put a cap hoop on the machine with no hat and look to see how much gap there is between the cap frame and the arm. The cap hoop should lay level with the arm and there should be very little gap between the arm and the driver. I'm not positive on SWF machines but you should be able to adjust the driver up and down. It's usually a bar that the driver rolls on underneath the arm you can adjust up and down.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you also switching out your needle plate to the wide-holed one? When I had my SWFs that helped. What's your speed? Needle? 80/12 sharps are pretty tough. I couldn't go any faster than 700 on caps, sometimes as slow as 550. I have a Barudan and can go 900 all day on 75/11 BPs on any type of hat pretty much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimboy16 (Jan 16, 2018)

Really??? Nice! I can barely do 2.25" on a tall crown hat sometimes.


----------



## Slimboy16 (Jan 16, 2018)

I usually dont go over 550 on hats,maybe 600 on simple designs sometimes. If Barudan can do 900 on a hat, thats what im talking about. Currently saving to buy one and sell the SWF.


----------



## Slimboy16 (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you, I will post the video. Please let me know if you see something that I'm not seeing. It frustrates me that it cant get close to the brim. I know we have to stay about half inch away, it should be able to do it without me putting my finger on the hat to push it down. thank you.


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

There is a few tricks to do caps on SWF. IMO the quick change driver if you have one is not that great. What series is the machine? I ran some caps today at 1000 SPM but not on a SWF and I can go to 2.25 tall.

It helps on a SWF if you walk the machine some. Hold the start button and let the needle come down slow to tack it down for a few stitches then let go of start.


----------



## Slimboy16 (Jan 16, 2018)

I did not know I could walk the machine by just by keep pressing the the start button. Im going to try it. 
I'veonly had the machine for about 4 months, still learning.Thanks


----------



## MinderSue22 (9 mo ago)

I do have a question about SWF and cap embroidery... Is the needle plate designed to be reversible... meaning, can I take the screws out on the under side of the needle plate, flip the needle hole upside so the nipple is right side up and put the screws back in and then embroider on a cap. My machine came with the cap driver kit but not an extra needle plate.

Thanks 
M


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

MinderSue22 said:


> I do have a question about SWF and cap embroidery... Is the needle plate designed to be reversible... meaning, can I take the screws out on the under side of the needle plate, flip the needle hole upside so the nipple is right side up and put the screws back in and then embroider on a cap. My machine came with the cap driver kit but not an extra needle plate.
> 
> Thanks
> M


You should have a second needle plate.


----------

